# Show Me Your Ikea Galant Setup!



## 10halec

OCN it seems alot of you own an Ikea Galant desk. So lets get some pictures of them up for all of us to see! Share with us your awesome desk and setup!
Ikea Galant Pictures Only!! Plus whatever you have on it!


----------



## nubz




----------



## vitality

just got a 13" macbook pro.. I love it!


----------



## sick70malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubz;14684834*


----------



## KEITHRH12

Nice is that a GTZ or a VR model???????


----------



## 10halec

Any serious replies?


----------



## tha d0ctor

everything looks pretty serious to me


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubz;14684834*


i def laughed.....hard at work...lol


----------



## ninjaburrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubz;14684834*


Yeah I laughed at this as well.


----------



## Lime

My Galant is in my garage, waiting to be brought to my apartment. ;(


----------



## SkyeHack




----------



## 10halec

Those are some nice set ups!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruckol1

Got one on order for the end of August. Will finally have room for all my monitors, speakers, MBP, and now HP Touchpad


----------



## Radeon915

Ooo.. Seeing this I definitely want a new desk.. One of those probably doesn't even cost too much, right?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radeon915;14708316*
> Ooo.. Seeing this I definitely want a new desk.. One of those probably doesn't even cost too much, right?


Looks like you can get one for $140.


----------



## rmp459

There are times I wish I had to room for a monster depth corner desk in my room.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radeon915;14708316*
> Ooo.. Seeing this I definitely want a new desk.. One of those probably doesn't even cost too much, right?


Depends on how many extwnsions you get! What color and type of legs. The one i want is $240 which still isnt bad (debatable)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draggin

Only have old pictures.

Due to marriage strains :/


----------



## swrmxs

Is the Ikea Galant really that good??

I recently picked up 2 of the smaller VIKA AMON table tops in white and a bunch of legs and find that to be a great desk considering what i paid.


----------



## Draggin

I love the curve, it helps my otherwise suckish posture.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swrmxs;14712182*
> Is the Ikea Galant really that good??
> 
> I recently picked up 2 of the smaller VIKA AMON table tops in white and a bunch of legs and find that to be a great desk considering what i paid.


How do you like it size/strength wise??


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;14769909*
> How do you like it size/strength wise??


I've got the glass version and I love it.


----------



## staryoshi

Er, misread a post -_O Disregard!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14712008*
> Only have old pictures.
> 
> Due to marriage strains :/


A big bad PC like that will strain any marrage, as old ladies sometimes take a back seat to a good gaming session haha


----------



## Defiler

Waking this one up from the dead.









My desk doesn't get clean very often. So, I searched for a "Show your desk" thread off and found this.

My custom (MODed?) desk consists of three Galant desk tops I got in the AS-IS section for $10 each and three of the $5 IKEA desk legs (non-adjustable), and a few 2 x 4's around the perimeter to add rear support for the wall to wall to wall setup. I only used two desk tops for the actual work space and then cut the end off of the third to make a nice sized keyboard tray. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Waking this one up from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My desk doesn't get clean very often. So, I searched for a "Show your desk" thread off and found this.
> My custom (MODed?) desk consists of three Galant desk tops I got in the AS-IS section for $10 each and three of the $5 IKEA desk legs (non-adjustable), and a few 2 x 4's around the perimeter to add rear support for the wall to wall to wall setup. I only used two desk tops for the actual work space and then cut the end off of the third to make a nice sized keyboard tray. Let me know what you think.


That looks amazing







sounds like you got a great deal too!


----------



## stealthybox

That looks awesome dude/.


----------



## SinX7

Hopefully I can pick me up one of this Galant desk soon!


----------



## SmartedPAnda

I'm still debating on a Galant, I want a really deep desk. The corner is pretty deep but I want a more longer and consistent dept.


----------



## dumafourlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Waking this one up from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desk doesn't get clean very often. So, I searched for a "Show your desk" thread off and found this.
> My custom (MODed?) desk consists of three Galant desk tops I got in the AS-IS section for $10 each and three of the $5 IKEA desk legs (non-adjustable), and a few 2 x 4's around the perimeter to add rear support for the wall to wall to wall setup. I only used two desk tops for the actual work space and then cut the end off of the third to make a nice sized keyboard tray. Let me know what you think.


Very nice! Just curious but how is that tray holding to everyday use? I was in the market for the galant and wanted to add a keyboard tray with a full keyboard and qck mousepad just as you have







. How did you install the keyboard tray in? I was thinking of doing threaded inserts into the galant so that I could have a metal surface for threads.


----------



## dnnk

Hey what size is that keyboard tray? It looks perfect enough to hold the G510 and a big steelseries mouse pad.


----------



## dumafourlife

^user said he cut it to size himself. So I'm guessing its roughly the size of the keyboard and whatever size mouse pad he has(width measurement).


----------



## MobAttack

There is a Galant desk under there. A pretty old picture though as I have since moved out of this house (and have stopped by WoW addiction too)


----------



## DJKAY

All really nice setups I think I will upload pictures of mine as well


----------



## zod000

Here is my Galant desk, really happy with it.


----------



## maced129




----------



## DJKAY

Here is my Setup Guys








Sorry for bad Quality but the Akku of my EOS was empty and I just wanted to do a quick post


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Thought I'd throw mine into the mix

Concept:


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MobAttack*
> 
> There is a Galant desk under there. A pretty old picture though as I have since moved out of this house (and have stopped by WoW addiction too)


You can never break a WoW addiction. I've tried many many times before. Though I have stopped logging in except for raid time so maybe I'm slowly breaking the addiction, but oh well I kinda like slaying internet bosses lol.


----------



## Draygonn

Galant left corner with extension, Antonius shelves with Capita legs, and Summera pull out keyboard tray.


----------

